# Drugged pony pictures!



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

I was looking though my pictures and found pictures from Gunnar's teeth floating. I thought I'd share because I think it's hysterical. Anyone else have any silly sedated pony pictures??








Afterwards  Silly boy


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

LOL makes me think of when i got my mare's teeth floated last winter. I think i prefered Chico sedated... ****!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

i haven't ever had to sedate a horse before... but i worked in a small animal clinic for years. Do they use Acepromazine in horses, just as they do in small animals? Or is there something that's more of a "go to" kind of drug for equine vets?
We still use Chlorpromazine in humans... which is the cousin to Ace. However, i'm not sure if that's something you could use in horses.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh man I love this thread. People have got to have pics of teeth floating!!

I haven't gotten mine done yet, but I want to have the vet out soon to do it. 

Kymbadina, I didn't start laughing until I scrolled down and saw his front legs spread out. Then I laughed. Silly horse!


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

musicalmarie1 said:


> Oh man I love this thread. People have got to have pics of teeth floating!!
> 
> I haven't gotten mine done yet, but I want to have the vet out soon to do it.
> 
> Kymbadina, I didn't start laughing until I scrolled down and saw his front legs spread out. Then I laughed. Silly horse!


Lol Gunnar is a REALLY mellow gelding. He often falls asleep and nothing spooks him. She gave him a tiny dose and it was epic, he nearly fell over before she had his head tied up. He was falling asleep and when sh rhad his head tied he just leaned into it and his feet spread out. I was worried how long he could stand lie that but thankfully he didn't fall.
I'm not sure what drugs they use I'll let you know tomorrow when I can look at the invoice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

aww i wish I got some of Buzz, he was nearly toppling over


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

I wish I had some from when we had Hunter's teeth floated... I had to help hold him in place the whole time


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

our girl got her foot hung up in barbed wire.. = / and while we were doctoring it we had the vet come out 2-3 times to get off some Proud flesh, and he had to sedate her we literally had to have 2-3 people to keep her standing. afterwards my mom had to hold her head up. and i get pictures of that.


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Awe, poor thing. She's got such a sweet face. Gunnar couldnt hold his head up much either lol. He nearly fell the walk to his stall which was only 2 down from the one he's pictured it. Then he fell asleep with his nose in the corner feeder. 
I felt bad for him but at the same time it was really funny to watch. But he didn't have an injury, just 9 years of not having his teeth floated  I dont understand people who buy animals without being able to afford their bills.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

These are some pics a few years ago of an Anglo-Arab mare named Belle. We had taken her to the vet to get some proud flesh removed from the back of one of her front hooves & the vet just knocked her out right there behind the building!
It was actually really funny to see how quickly the drug took effect. She was normally pretty "energetic" and as soon as he gave her the needle, her eyes went all sleepy & she sort of toppled over within 2 minutes :lol:. She looks dead in the pics, i know.
The last 1 is when she had started to wake up.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

AHAHA ohh poor girl! lol she doesn't even look alive you're right.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I have drugged pony pictures!! My poor man was drugged so many times last year!

He had his teeth floated, had a melanoma removed and needed stitches when another horse kicked him and split open his knee. I feel like this is a face I know well. :lol:


----------



## Kymbadina (Oct 29, 2010)

Sorry it took so long. Looking at my invoice Gunnar got Xylazine IV, Dormosedan, and Torbugesic.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

lilkitty90 said:


> our girl got her foot hung up in barbed wire.. = / and while we were doctoring it we had the vet come out 2-3 times to get off some Proud flesh, and he had to sedate her we literally had to have 2-3 people to keep her standing. afterwards my mom had to hold her head up. and i get pictures of that.


I LOVE that Jeep, driveable tack box you've got going on :lol: only a true horse lover would do that.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ahaha thanks lol yeah it is our tack box, mainly because people steal around here and we don't wanna risk loosing our tack lol. mom and stepdad hate that the whole back of the jeep is taken and sometimes the whole back seat. but they get over it!:lol:


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Bah. I wish I hadn't had class and had brought my camera. Abby was sedated yesterday because of whatever she did to her leg. (The vet said it looked like rope burn. No idea where she found a rope..but she's a horse. God only knows.) The vet sedated her so she wouldn't get cowkicked in the face. Apparently even under the influence of a fairly strong sedative, she still offered a kick. 

However, due to her having to come out earlier than expected, I had class and couldn't make it.


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

I wish i had pics of when my boy had his teeth done earlier this year. he fights sedation and was given a huge dose.. had his head touching the ceiling when he was getting done and as soon as the vet was finished he relaxed and was out for over an hour. 

I couldn't take pics when he was getting done as i was trying to keep his head down.

i remember when he first had his teeth done and had two teeth pulled, he dragged 3 of us out of the wash stall even though he was drugged to high heavens. He's a nightmare with his teeth.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Soooo guess who got her teeth floated todayy. The tranquilizer kicked in in about 15 seconds. She tried resting her head on me. Haha. She would also be terribly embarrassed and angry if she knew I was putting these pictures on the internet.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I don't have any pics from with the 3 horses and donkey all got their teeth done in July, but i do have a funny story, we had gotten Bella at the end of may, and then Legacy beginning of June(Blue and the donkey we've had for 13years) Anyway, Bella was higher in the heard then Legacy and would bully him, if he came in the barn to eat she would chase him out, she was just plain nasty to him. When the vet came out to do everyone's teeth we had her to Bella before legacy(because we knew legacy would be difficult) well after Bella was on done legacy got too close and she tried to kick at him while she was still pretty drugged, she lost her balance and nearly fell onto the tech who was standing near the truck, ever since then Legacy is higher in the heard then her, if he comes over to take her food she will let him have it. It's like she thought he had something to do with her almost falling


----------

